# remagnetizing tjet magnets, anyone done it?



## tonesua

I did a search for zapping or remagnetizing magnets on this board. And I can't remember anyone discussing it. Has anyone done this? I found a few methods on e-how where one uses a neo magnet to re-energize the magnet, and other recommendations of using an electromagnetic charger, etc. 

I have a boatload of tjet magnets and I want to experiment with any recommended methods. Does the shape of the tjet magnet make it difficult?

tony


----------



## alpink

there are magnet zappers that restore ceramic (t-jet and AFX and magnatraction) magnets to their original magnetic potential. they are pricey. ask around for someone who has one and see if you can get them to ZAP your magnets.
most places charge $2 per pair and then there is shipping. check with your local commercial race track to see if they have zapping services available
I have one, but i think the shipping costs prevent most people from sending magnets to get zapped.
also, larger scale motors are in cans and use a slug in the can to help focus the field. I have had to have a jig made to zap t-jet type magnets and it is time consuming putting them in and taking them out. I could zap your magnets, but it would still be $2 per pair plus return shipping costs. my ZIP code is 19401 if you want to figure size of box and weight and use USPS.com to figure shipping to me. that would be the same price to ship them back.
PM me if you are interested.
but, check large scale slot tracks and web sites for a local place that could possibly do this for you.


----------



## slotking

some hobby shops do it, and the are a few places you have to mail them to.
1 place in ohio, guys nick name is buster
does a real good job


----------



## tonesua

I'm thinking that the process explained on e how is way too oversimplified:

"....Using strong neodymium magnets, you can easily remagnetize your old magnets so they will hold strong once again. If you have some old type of magnets that are getting droopy and losing their magnetic appeal, don't despair and don't toss them out without trying to recharge them. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4878360_old-magnets-using-neodymium-magnets.html
• Understand why magnets loose their magnetization.
Over time, older type magnets (not neodymium magnets) can loose their magnetization if they are:
- stored incorrectly (without a ferromagnetic keeper that completes the magnetic circuit)
- dropped
- repelled by other magnets
• 2
Understand how magnets work.
Good working magnets have two poles: a north pole and a south pole. These are on the ends of the magnet and where the magnet is the strongest. A magnetic bar is weakest in the middle of the bar.
Poles are attracted to their opposites. So, remember that like magnetic poles repel, and unlike magnetic poles attract.
• 3
Santa and his magnets live at the North Pole.
Determine the strong magnet's poles.
You will need to identify the north pole of the strong magnet. You can do this the following ways:
- use a magnet with the north and south poles marked (easiest method!)
- stack an even number of magnets together and place a string in the middle then let the stack of magnets dangle so that they are able to rotate freely. The north pole will point north. (This contradicts the rule about poles being attracted to their opposites, but it was named when poles were called north-seeking and south-seeking then the names were shortened to north and south.)
- use a compass and the needle that usually points to the north will point to the south pole of the magnet
• Remagnetize an old magnet.
Get your old magnet and a strong magnetized magnet with the north and south poles marked. One side or end will be north and the other side or end will be south.
Stroke or rub the strong neodymium magnet using the north pole along one side or end of the old magnet. Then rub the neodymium magnet along the other side or end of the old magnet using the south pole. This should remagnetize or recharge your magnet."

Thanks for the replies, friends. Unless I hear differently, I am just going to hold off and buy some dash magnets and move on.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Buying a new set of magnets is probably cheaper and the way to go. Dash is going to make another run of their magnets soon (contact Tom Stumpf - TOMHOCARS for purchase) and Bud's HO almost always has JL magnets for sale.

Joe


----------



## slotking

easy way to do it.

I have look at getting stock mags zapped because the rules for 1 of t-jet classes requires stock mags


----------



## tonesua

Grandcheapskate said:


> Buying a new set of magnets is probably cheaper and the way to go. Dash is going to make another run of their magnets soon (contact Tom Stumpf - TOMHOCARS for purchase) and Bud's HO almost always has JL magnets for sale.
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe, I am starting to come to terms that this is probably the way to go! This will leave more time to fiddle with the other bits (!) and distractions

Tony


----------



## bobwoodly

*Try Eastside Johnny*

I had a member here "Eastside Johnny" do it for me

He can zap, Gauss read, AND reverse any ceramic and rare earth magnets that you want done.....Zapping & Gauss reading is $1.00/pair a couple years ago. 
NO extra charge to revere polarity. (sometimes that's a good way to create "Matched Sets")
Minimum order for magnet service is $5.00
Shipping is additional $3.00

John Warren
A.K.A. Eastside Johnny

I had a bunch of magnatraction magnets with the same polarity and John fixed me up. Might be worth a sending him a note to see if he still does it and his current fees.


----------



## eastside johnny

bobwoodly said:


> I had a member here "Eastside Johnny" do it for me
> 
> He can zap, Gauss read, AND reverse any ceramic and rare earth magnets that you want done.....Zapping & Gauss reading is $1.00/pair a couple years ago.
> NO extra charge to revere polarity. (sometimes that's a good way to create "Matched Sets")
> Minimum order for magnet service is $5.00
> Shipping is additional $3.00
> 
> John Warren
> A.K.A. Eastside Johnny
> 
> I had a bunch of magnatraction magnets with the same polarity and John fixed me up. Might be worth a sending him a note to see if he still does it and his current fees.


I'm still here. Send me a PM if you're interested. Thanks


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Eastside Johnny did about 50 pair for me last year!!!

Highly recommend his services :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary#8

*Magnet Zapper*

Hi, I also have a magnet zapper from my R/C days. I made some smaller slugs to put between the different style magnets Inlines and T-Jets. I will try to post a picture of it tomorrow. I live near Albany NY. It's an Endurance Racing Products Zapper made in Las Vegas. I believe they are out of business now as I have had it for over 20yrs now. It is somewhat like two electro magnets, Steel posts with lots of wire wraped around each post. One post to positive and one to negative hooked to a 25amp 15volt power supply. I zapp magnets 3 times each for 5 seconds each time. Restores them to their original strength not stronger. Heat and time make them weak. Anyone else with a zapper? how do you do it and do you have a picture?


----------



## Gary#8

*magnet zapper*

OK, here are the pictures of the zapper. I opened one end so you can see inside. I use a compass to find which magnet is positive and which one is negitive. Hold compass to back side of magnet and if the campass goes to north that is the positive magnet.Same process for other side.South on compas is negitive. 
North on compass = + > ( ) < South on compass = - .













View attachment 149282










View attachment 149284


View attachment 149285


----------



## slotking

holy crap!
gary, what is your problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your work area looks so neat and organize!
:tongue::jest:

you need me to come by and work on you car for a few minutes, and it will look like a work bench!:roll:


----------



## Gary#8

It's called obsessive compulsive HO slot car disorder order. After 20+ years of racing indoor carpet R/C cars and sniffing tire goop this is what happens to ya. :freak: Also included pics of TOMY home track. on 4x8.
View attachment 149308










View attachment 149310


View attachment 149311


----------



## slotking

nice, i like the mix of straights & turns

and lots of trophies and cars


----------



## Gary#8

Mike, Here's a couple pics of rest of my mess

View attachment 149312


View attachment 149313


----------



## Gary#8

And this is what started it all 1970 Plymouth GTX 440 6 Pac. 19 years old at Englishtown NJ. Wish I still had that car. Paid 2800. in 1977 with 39,000. miles had it 14 years and sold it for 7500. with 125,000 miles on it. never drove in the snow always bought 100 dollar winter cars.
Acually it really all started with a Aurora Model Motoring HO set I bought with paper route money from a neighbor kid when I was 12 1970.

View attachment 149316


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*ditto background history(almost)*



Gary#8 said:


> And this is what started it all 1970 Plymouth GTX 440 6 Pac. 19 years old at Englishtown NJ. Wish I still had that car. Paid 2800. in 1977 with 39,000. miles had it 14 years and sold it for 7500. with 125,000 miles on it. never drove in the snow always bought 100 dollar winter cars.
> Acually it really all started with a Aurora Model Motoring HO set I bought with paper route money from a neighbor kid when I was 12 1970.
> 
> View attachment 149316



Hmmm...lots of Similarities here....ie- I was 12 in 1970, and bought my first Aurora H.O set from money I saved doing chores that year. And I was Drag Racing at E-Town in 1977, but with a 327 '64 Chevy II Nova.


----------



## Gary#8

Ralph, 40 years later here we are @ Hobbytalk, still messin with cars no matter what their size. Had a friend with a Chevy II Nova. Love all those cool cars we grew up with. I was at E-Town 1988 for Street Machine Nats. Home track is Lebanon Valley Rt 20 upstate NY. Do you watch Pass Time on Speed TV?:woohoo:


----------



## E-Force-1

Gary#8 said:


> I made some smaller slugs to put between the different style magnets Inlines and T-Jets.


What material are the slugs made out of?


----------



## Gary#8

Solid steel rod cut to length.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Time flys when you're havin fun...*



Gary#8 said:


> Ralph, 40 years later here we are @ Hobbytalk, still messin with cars no matter what their size. Had a friend with a Chevy II Nova. Love all those cool cars we grew up with. I was at E-Town 1988 for Street Machine Nats. Home track is Lebanon Valley Rt 20 upstate NY. Do you watch Pass Time on Speed TV?:woohoo:


Yep Gary, some things never change, or just make a complete circle 
As for watching Pass Time, well.... I don't have cable or Sat TV, only Antenna TV, just like I did 40 years ago.....so unfortunately, no Speed TV


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Gary#8 said:


> Heat and time make them weak.


 Just curious. If you have zapped magnets, do you ever check them to see how long they stay at the restored level? Do they drop off quickly, or maintain their zapped strength for a good long time?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## wheelszk

Gary#8 said:


> OK, here are the pictures of the zapper. I opened one end so you can see inside. I use a compass to find which magnet is positive and which one is negitive. Hold compass to back side of magnet and if the campass goes to north that is the positive magnet.Same process for other side.South on compas is negitive.
> North on compass = + > ( ) < South on compass = - .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149281
> 
> 
> View attachment 149282
> 
> 
> View attachment 149283
> 
> 
> View attachment 149284
> 
> 
> View attachment 149285





You should also mention, that anyone with a PACEMAKER should NOT play with one of these.


----------



## slotking

> You should also mention, that anyone with a PACEMAKER should NOT play with one of these


ack,
to late
:freak:


----------



## glueside

I am not an engineer, but have been racing slot cars for over 30 years and magnets lose their strength by heat, time, and jolts. So after each race the magnets have lost some strength - how much I am not sure.

Also I do have the ability to do just about everything with HO magnets and arms now. So if anyone needs anything just ask.


----------



## brownie374

Grandcheapskate said:


> Buying a new set of magnets is probably cheaper and the way to go. Dash is going to make another run of their magnets soon (contact Tom Stumpf - TOMHOCARS for purchase) and Bud's HO almost always has JL magnets for sale.
> 
> Joe


I think I saw a hobby talker that sells dash mags pretty cheap on the swap and sell!


----------



## Ogre

Not sure if this is still available, or if prices are correct.


----------



## eastside johnny

Ogre said:


> Not sure if this is still available, or if prices are correct.


Now that's an old flier!..........:thumbsup:

Yes, it's still available.
$1.00/pair Zap & Gauss read or $1.00/pair zap or read only...so $1/ pair for whatever.
plus SHIPPING which is up to $3.00

AREA CODE NOW IS (_*440*_)


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I have an R-GEO Magblaster 3 that seems to do a good job of keeping your magnets peaked and well matched. Not sure if anyone else has used this tool, but I like it on Pancake style mags. After Zapping they have always been identical on the mag matcher or by the washer test.

Boosted


----------



## slotking

> Not sure if this is still available, or if prices are correct.


:lol:

boy do i remember that 1!



> I have an R-GEO Magblaster 3 that seems to do a good job of keeping your magnets peaked and well matched


I need to seng older r-geo back to get it fixed and i need a new probe for my meter


----------



## Gary#8

*Geo Blaster*

Mike, do you have a picture of your Mag blaster? Just courious as to what it looks like.


----------



## slotking

will try to get 1 up


----------



## Gary#8

Mike, Still waiting for a picture of your magnet zapper or anyone else in HobbyTalk Land willing to share pictures of their magnet zappers.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking

WHAT!!!!!!!!1

only my wife can yell at ne for being a forgetful old fat man riddled with A.D.D.!!!!!

:tongue::wave::lol::lol:

thanks, looking for it just a few minutes ago helped me to find the fuse holder! now i will test it on some slottech t1 magnets:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet

Man have i got a parcel to send your way now,lol


----------



## slotking

you have to wait till i can get probe my anu... err I mean meter!
that way I can check N vs S on the mags!!

got job interview on wed, so pray for my butt so i can get all the ccrap i need

ie.. gauss probe, t-jet tires, inline tires, unlimited arm, shoes, bigfoot brushes and its that time again to renew ho-tips, and to get to the HOPRA nats!!


----------



## Hornet

I'll send something to help out on the board Mike:thumbsup:

Good luck on the job hunt,hope it goes good for you.

Rick


----------



## slotking

thanks

thanks

and 

thanks!

If i knew monica L, i would send her your way:freak:

1st interview is wed morn! I hope my 1970's bright orange plaid suit wins them over


----------



## LeeRoy98

slotking said:


> thanks
> 
> thanks
> 
> and
> 
> thanks!
> 
> If i knew monica L, i would send her your way:freak:
> 
> 1st interview is wed morn! I hope my 1970's bright orange plaid suit wins them over


Good luck Mike!


----------



## slotking

thanks!

I did hit the zap button with popping a fuse! So my zapper may be working now!

So may hit RS to see about the circuit board liner(Cost), which may fix my probe?


----------



## Hornet

Mike check your e-mail:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## slotking

went here, got your email, but i do not look at all that porn:tongue::jest::jest::jest:


----------



## Gary#8

Mike, Thanks for the picture. You can use a compass to tell which is positive and negitive. Positive the compass will spin/pull the North arrow to it and Negitive will spin/pull the South arrow toward it. Put compass on back side of magnet away from armature side. Gary


----------



## slotking

yeah, but i want to fix my meter


----------

